# Texas law to arrest and Fed who tries to enforce unalwful gun control by EO



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Texas putting the Feds on notice: Texas Proposal: JAIL Any Federal Officials Trying to Enforce New Gun Restrictions in the State - NewsRadio 1200 WOAI, San Antonio

Dent I told you they'll go around the Texas Baby!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for that. Let's hope it gets past the proposal stage. I was glad to here the AG is behind this, he is about to run for gov against Perry.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

i herd the congressmen for texas said if the president were to try and block the second amendment in any way he would strike for impeach meant... so hope is still out there.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> One thing to remember.....A Liberal Rights Lawyer will probably file an appeal to it......then it will go get tangled in court for years.....and then probably over turned.....


The point is Texas is striking 1st blood. It is very simple..get the Sheriffs involved as they will have power and jurisdiction over the Feds. Would love to hear what Sheriff Mack says about this idea.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe Kentucky or florida one of the senators was calling for impeachment as well just something I seen on another site I will try and find the link

Wyoming has something of the similar as well I will see if i can find that as well


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Another state NC trying to get on board: First in the Nation: Beaufort County, NC Passes Gun Law Nullification Resolution ? Tenth Amendment Center Blog


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Oregon sherrifs came out anti gun control today as well.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Oregon sherrifs came out anti gun control today as well.


As I said before..get the Sheriffs involved and the Feds will have not ground what so ever. Good for Oregon!


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am still waiting for AZ to do the same. All this anti-gun noise is being ignored by our legislature, so i doubt they are gonna try to do any local anti laws, and some of the Sheriffs have made remarks bout how they dont see it as a gun issue as much as a mental health issue. Good ole' Sheriff Joe and his posse are upping the patrols at the schools, but all this washington noise is kinda being brushed off out here.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jandor123 said:


> I am still waiting for AZ to do the same. All this anti-gun noise is being ignored by our legislature, so i doubt they are gonna try to do any local anti laws, and some of the Sheriffs have made remarks bout how they dont see it as a gun issue as much as a mental health issue. Good ole' Sheriff Joe and his posse are upping the patrols at the schools, but all this washington noise is kinda being brushed off out here.


AZ should be proud though. You guys have taken on the feds on several issues. They are probably sitting back to see what happens in other states before they try. They have earned that right. It takes a lot of money for a state to battle the feds.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Hell I don't need a senator...I'll enforce my rights with my own rifle.


----------



## WrestlingLife (Dec 30, 2012)

Even if this doesn't pass I like knowing I have my state goverment backing the Constitution if my federal goverment won't.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

The Sheriffs have save this country before, they are proving their merit once again.


----------

